# Poster of the Year contest 2016



## Slav Defence

Gentlemen,
Pakistan Defence Team is pleased to announce:'Poster of the year contest, 2016'.
In this contest, all title holders and professionals will be offered to take part and raise their pen over one subject only.This means, that we will restrict posters to write their views for single topic hence observing their depth and knowledge regarding specific subject.
The topic which is chosen is:

_Arab-Iran growing tensions: Possible solution?
or
Posters can write articles highlighting their own regional issues.
_
Winner shall be announced after one week when all submission are made.

*Eligibility criteria:*

1-Think Tank Analysts
2-Think Tank Consultants
3-Military professionals
4-Professionals
5-Moderators
6-Senior moderators
7-Elite members
8-Senior members
9-Members
*
Submission Date:*
January 20,2015

*Last Date of submission:*
Will be soon updated

*Where to post:*
Senior's Café

_Any queries will be highly appreciated

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_
Jan 21,2016
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Update:*
_After having discussions with @WAJsal, we have decided to expand the topic of interest, but restricted to regional issues/world affairs. Now posters are allowed to highlight their own regional issues such as America's war against terrorism or Chinese-US game plans._

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
February 16, Wednesday
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Entries for Poster of the year's contest are now ''closed''. Submissions will not be now accepted_
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
February 20, Saturday
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Participants are instructed to please note down instructions below:
*
1-Post ''link'' of write-ups in this thread.
2-Write down a note consisting of few lines, in which you have to insist the audience that why you deserve to be win this title.
3-PM me all those notes.I am adding you all in PM.
4-Those notes will be then made public, so that they could get convinced and vote for you.
5-Winners shall be announced after public's choice and jury's review.
6-Jury's panel will make sure that well reputed participants are selected.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Febuary 26, Saturday
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Final Round: Vote your favorite candidate for Poster of the Year 2016.*

Dear readers, Please visit following link to take part:

Vote your favoraite candidate to win


Regards,slav

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Slav Defence

@jhungary @Arsalan @Icarus @fatman17 @WebMaster @Horus @Irfan Baloch @Secur @jaibi @Manticore @WAJsal @Nihonjin1051 @asad71 @Rashid Mahmood @Vauban @Manticore @AUSTERLITZ @nair @Technogaianist @balixd @araz @Daneshmand @AgNoStiC MuSliM @Levina @MastanKhan @Serpentine and please tag others...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CHD

Slav Defence said:


> *Submission Date:*
> January 20,2015


Where is the time machine option on the thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aepsilons

I accept the challenge!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Slav Defence

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I accept the challenge!


That's my bro

So, who else is man enough to face him?

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Slav Defence said:


> The topic which is chosen is:
> 
> _Arab-Iran growing tensions: Possible solution?_



Thank You! This will be a great topic !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

what no best troll award for me ? and my brother @GURU DUTT and @ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JonAsad

*Topic: *
_Arab-Iran growing tensions: Possible solution?_
*Written By: JonAsad Monday, January 18, 2016
*
If each mind their own beeznes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I accept the challenge!





Slav Defence said:


> That's my bro
> 
> So, who else is man enough to face him?
> 
> Regards


I'll do it, though i would suggest two different topics, just one can be boring; one can be on ISIS, give it a thought. Game face on! What does the winner get?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rizwan Alam

No category for loyal readers like me.

Jeena hoga marna hoga 
Dharna hoga dharnahoga

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maarkhoor

@WAJsal @Slav Defence
Kindly check and let me know, i highly appreciate your suggestions on my article.
Power shortfall in Pakistan and the possible solutions.
Sorry i mistaken it as general writers contest. Kindly add this if any possible near future contest for general posters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chhota bheem

may the best one win ,All the best to everyone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

The topic is sectarian, not an ideal one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grevion

Imran Khan said:


> @GURU DUTT


What happened to him? Is he banned for life?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neutron

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Thank You! This will be a great topic !




Inter faith dialogue between two opposing schools of thoughts is the possible solution
Give it a thought

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Slav Defence

WAJsal said:


> I'll do it, though i would suggest two different topics, just one can be boring; one can be on ISIS, give it a thought. Game face on! What does the winner get?



Shabsah cheetay,
If we will repeat same pattern, then eventually our audience will get bored.Hence,this time I thought to keep one topic and see how different minds see it

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstar08

even if i write something ... the judges will be the same TT's i pissed off so often

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VCheng

Slav Defence said:


> The topic which is chosen is:
> 
> _Arab-Iran growing tensions: Possible solution?_



The topic is worded incorrectly. The growing tensions are between Saudi Arabia and Iran, not all Arabs and Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

Imran Khan said:


> what no best troll award for me ? and my brother @GURU DUTT and @ranjeet


look who is calling me troller 



rockstar08 said:


> even if i write something ... the judges will be the same TT's i pissed off so often


well looks like TTs are becoming mods and there side licks on way to become TT and then mods ... you are warned sirji


----------



## Indos

It will be better if any member having at least 30 positive ratings to join as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> The topic is worded incorrectly. The growing tensions are between Saudi Arabia and Iran, not all Arabs and Iran.


Sir, since the outcome will effect all muslims, therefore, it serves the purpose. Infact, there lies a hint for participant: He/she can highlight that how it will effect upon all people. How it may lead to chaos and anarchy amongst the muslim world

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sipahi

Great topic, eagerly waiting for some good reads

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Slav Defence said:


> Sir, since the outcome will effect all muslims, therefore, it serves the purpose. Infact, there lies a hint for participant: He/she can highlight that how it will effect upon all people. How it may lead to chaos and anarchy amongst the muslim world
> 
> regards



One brand of theocracy vs another brand of theocracy is bound to be contentious, unless one is able to rise _above _religion to look at the issue dispassionately. Good luck!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

GURU DUTT said:


> well looks like TTs are becoming mods and there side licks on way to become TT and then mods ... you are warned sirji



i take my chances sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

@Slav Defence boss.,... need to talk but not here.... any possibility please? thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Djinn

A suggestion: @Slav Defence people should submit their work to you and you should post that, by withholding the authors name. Trust me, the very first thing i learnt when i started going to university was that, no matter how well versed you are in your studies, the personal impression matters most and this gets worst when you enter practical life. People don't judge you for your work they always judge you out of their personal biases. Irrespective of the content, a normal member won't stand a chance against DESIGNATION HOLDERS. Let people select from a list of anonymous writers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Slav Defence

The Eagle said:


> @Slav Defence boss.,... need to talk but not here.... any possibility please? thanks


I will PM you tomorrow.




Djinn said:


> A suggestion: @Slav Defence people should submit their work to you and you should post that, by withholding the authors name. Trust me, the very first thing i learnt when i started going to university was that, no matter how well versed you are in your studies, the personal impression matters most and this gets worst when you enter practical life. People don't judge you for your work they always judge you out of their personal biases. Irrespective of the content, a normal member won't stand a chance against DESIGNATION HOLDERS. Let people select from a list of anonymous writers.


Last time, keeping all such points in my mind, I have created two categories. Therefore, everyone won in the end.
These competitions meant to bring excitement and to evoke creative response out of you people or else, title holders are already selected and rewarded people

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

*Update:*
As per request by a senior member, a modification has been made. Now senior members and members can take part as well.


regards

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maarkhoor

Slav Defence said:


> *Update:*
> As per request by a senior member, a modification has been made. Now senior members and members can take part as well.
> 
> 
> regards


@Slav Defence 
bro my entry any suggestions will be highly appreciated.

Arab-Iran growing tensions: Possible solution?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

*Update:
*
After having discussions with @WAJsal, we have decided to expand the topic of interest, but restricted to regional issues/world affairs. Now posters are allowed to highlight their own regional issues such as America's war against terrorism or Chinese-US game plans.


regards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Slav Defence said:


> *Update:
> *
> After having discussions with @WAJsal, we have decided to expand the topic of interest, but restricted to regional issues/world affairs. Now posters are allowed to highlight their own regional issues such as America's war against terrorism or Chinese-US game plans.
> 
> 
> regards



Okay, thanks for the clarification. May i request to stay within the Irani-Saudi competitive framework? Thanks, Sir!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Okay, thanks for the clarification. May i request to stay within the Irani-Saudi competitive framework? Thanks, Sir!


Ofcourse! Infact,I would like to see how Japanese researchers see this scenario

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

CHALLENGE ACCEPTED !!!
Will try and come up with a good quality write up...

Lets do it...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Slav Defence said:


> @jhungary @Arsalan @Icarus @fatman17 @WebMaster @Horus @Irfan Baloch @Secur @jaibi @Manticore @WAJsal @Nihonjin1051 @asad71 @Rashid Mahmood @Vauban @Manticore @AUSTERLITZ @nair @Technogaianist @balixd @araz @Daneshmand @AgNoStiC MuSliM @Levina @MastanKhan @Serpentine and please tag others...


By gaaawd your tagging system...
I am so sorry for delay in response.
I didn't receive any notification at all.
@WAJsal and @Slav Defence pls request admin to do something about it.


Slav Defence said:


> *Submission Date:
> January 20,*2015


Oh so I guess the date is already over. I hope there have been many entries to the contest. Would love to read the articles. 
Anyways, thanks for tagging me along with some good members of the forum, that in itself is an honour.
Hehe

Best of luck to the participants.   



Indos said:


> It will be better if any member having at least 30 positive ratings to join as well.


Oh you're being tough on the new comers. Not many would have touched 30 +ve ratings i am sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

To be fair I was banned till today  . Else would have written an expansive article on 'Bhakt and impact of Bhakt on world IQ levels'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Levina said:


> Oh you're being tough on the new comers. Not many would have touched 30 +ve ratings i am sure.



Far East Section

@Shotgunner51

Okay, 20 is my last offer .............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Djinn said:


> A suggestion: @Slav Defence people should submit their work to you and you should post that, by withholding the authors name. Trust me, the very first thing i learnt when i started going to university was that, no matter how well versed you are in your studies, the personal impression matters most and this gets worst when you enter practical life. People don't judge you for your work they always judge you out of their personal biases. Irrespective of the content, a normal member won't stand a chance against DESIGNATION HOLDERS. Let people select from a list of anonymous writers.


*+1 vote*

Either Slav defence or WAJsal can post the article giving it a number in Senior's cafe. And let the members judge the article. Wow! That's a great idea.

@Slav Defence @WAJsal
This is brilliant.. I think you should consider this seriously. This is the best possible way of judging an article without being biased. Just my humble opinion.



Indos said:


> Far East Section
> 
> @Shotgunner51
> 
> Okay, 20 is my last offer .............



I hope the best member wins. I do feel there's a paucity of good and *original* articles on the forum. I hope I get to read a lot of good articles.

@anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spectre

I will be writing a series of article on following topics. I would be glad if I can collaborate with other posters to keep the articles neutral and balanced.

1. Is Democracy over-rated
2. Should theological states exist?
3. End Game of India/Pakistan talks - Normalization or Peace
4. India and Japan - Rise of the right wing.
5. Can China and India co-exist as equals?
6. Can SAARC exist without Pakistan?

The articles would be derivative as much has been said and written on above subjects

Few speculative ones provided there is enough time

1. Earth - 2116
2. Is earth on the dooms-day road?
3. India after Assasination of Narendra Modi

@Nihonjin1051 @WAJsal @Levina @nair @scorpionx 

@Abingdonboy@Joe Shearer @Shotgunner51 @Chinese-Dragon

@Arryn @PARIKRAMA @MilSpec @Providence @Kashmiri Pandit

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## scorpionx

Spectre said:


> I will be writing a series of article on following topics. I would be glad if I can collaborate with other posters to keep the articles neutral and balanced.
> 
> 1. Is Democracy over-rated
> 2. Should theological states exists.
> 3. End Game of India/Pakistan talks - Normalization or Peace
> 4. India and Japan - Rise of the right wing.
> 5. Can China and India co-exist as equals
> 6. Can SAARC exist without Pakistan
> 
> The articles would be derivative as much has been said and written on above subjects
> 
> Few speculative ones provided there is enough time
> 
> 1. Earth - 2116
> 2. Is earth on the dooms-day road?
> 3. India after Assasination of Narendra Modi
> 
> @Nihonjin1051 @WAJsal @Levina @nair @scorpionx
> 
> @Abingdonboy@Joe Shearer @Shotgunner51 @Chinese-Dragon
> 
> @Arryn @PARIKRAMA @MilSpec @Providence @Kashmiri Pandit


Superb topics. I would love to participate in the discussions. I can safely say that the first two topics at least have every chance to turn into a quality and intellectual debate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Spectre said:


> 1. Is Democracy over-rated


Now that's interesting.

Good luck. 




Spectre said:


> *3. India after Assasination of Narendra* *Mod*i


Gosh!!!
 
If our mods promise to keep the trolls away then this is going to be one of the most interesting topics to debate on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

I am planning to write on a simple topic - "The World in 2016 – 7 Pillars holding the global growth"

Hope i can meet some expectations..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spectre

Levina said:


> Now that's interesting.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh!!!



I had some extremely provocative ideas but feared that they would turn into troll-wars. Why don't you and @scorpionx send some thoughts my way on the topics? It would good fun presenting something other than run off the mill analysis. 

I fear most times on PDF we keep on repeating the same things again and again as if on a loop.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

Levina said:


> *+1 vote*
> 
> Either Slav defence or WAJsal can post the article giving it a number in Senior's cafe. And let the members judge the article. Wow! That's a great idea.
> 
> @Slav Defence @WAJsal
> This is brilliant.. I think you should consider this seriously. This is the best possible way of judging an article without being biased. Just my humble opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the best member wins. I do feel there's a paucity of good and *original* articles on the forum. I hope I get to read a lot of good articles.
> 
> @anant_s


well looks like a case of being too late.
But ok let me try to write something, would be a good change from usual copy paste.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

I was thinking of writing an article on secret Saudi Pakistan nuclear deal rumors but i would most likely get a negative 
@MaarKhoor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Zibago said:


> I was thinking of writing an article on secret Saudi Pakistan nuclear deal rumors but i would most likely get a negative
> @MaarKhoor


No i believe if you use proper language and supportive source of your narrative definitely you will not get negative. But full article on rumor based news is not a wise thinking. Since you can't prove your point so i suggest you and as per you interests give a detailed article on Why our Film Industry not grow as compared to Bollywood and possible solution to make cinema once more main stream.


----------



## Zibago

MaarKhoor said:


> No i believe if you use proper language and supportive source of your narrative definitely you will not get negative. But full article on rumor based news is not a wise thinking. Since you can't prove your point so i suggest you and as per you interests give a detailed article on Why our Film Industry not grow as compared to Bollywood and possible solution to make cinema once more main stream.


My references are rumors in western media about our nuclear umbrella for Saudi


----------



## Maarkhoor

Zibago said:


> My references are rumors in western media about our nuclear umbrella for Saudi


Pakistan not in the state of providing such kind of nuclear umbrella even not requested by Saudi if they want US can provide them but they are looking for their own weapons since US nuclear umbrella will works only when country attacked by nuclear enemy and till now only Israel in M.E posses nuclear weapons and have no intentions to nuke Saudi it will prove suicide for them. And Iran will not get nuke any time soon.


----------



## Zibago

MaarKhoor said:


> Pakistan not in the state of providing such kind of nuclear umbrella even not requested by Saudi if they want US can provide them but they are looking for their own weapons since US nuclear umbrella will works only when country attacked by nuclear enemy and till now only Israel in M.E posses nuclear weapons and have no intentions to nuke Saudi it will prove suicide for them. And Iran will not get nuke any time soon.


I first heard this on bbc and guardian before the Iran deal some articles also mentioned that US is not too keen on providing Saudis woth Nuclear umbrella so thats why they asked us


----------



## Slav Defence

Levina said:


> By gaaawd your tagging system...
> I am so sorry for delay in response.
> I didn't receive any notification at all.
> @WAJsal and @Slav Defence pls request admin to do something about it.
> 
> Oh so I guess the date is already over. I hope there have been many entries to the contest. Would love to read the articles.
> Anyways, thanks for tagging me along with some good members of the forum, that in itself is an honour.
> Hehe
> 
> Best of luck to the participants.
> 
> 
> Oh you're being tough on the new comers. Not many would have touched 30 +ve ratings i am sure.



20,JAN is the beginning of dawn

Read carefully, what I wrote. Now coming back to your suggestion, we will not do it because we will get their positive rating, which they deserve. Therefore, they must make their own posts

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

Slav Defence said:


> 20,JAN is the beginning of dawn
> 
> Read carefully, what I wrote. Now coming back to your suggestion, we will not do it because we will get their positive rating, which they deserve. Therefore, they must make their own posts
> 
> regards



@anant_s @Spectre

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

@Slav Defence 
Bro,a member can make multiple entries? like two or three articles on different topics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Providence

Spectre said:


> I will be writing a series of article on following topics. I would be glad if I can collaborate with other posters to keep the articles neutral and balanced.
> 
> 1. Is Democracy over-rated
> 2. Should theological states exist?
> 3. End Game of India/Pakistan talks - Normalization or Peace
> 4. India and Japan - Rise of the right wing.
> 5. Can China and India co-exist as equals?
> 6. Can SAARC exist without Pakistan?
> 
> The articles would be derivative as much has been said and written on above subjects
> 
> Few speculative ones provided there is enough time
> 
> 1. Earth - 2116
> 2. Is earth on the dooms-day road?
> 3. India after Assasination of Narendra Modi
> 
> @Nihonjin1051 @WAJsal @Levina @nair @scorpionx
> 
> @Abingdonboy@Joe Shearer @Shotgunner51 @Chinese-Dragon
> 
> @Arryn @PARIKRAMA @MilSpec @Providence @Kashmiri Pandit




Excellent idea bro ! Don't miss tagging me in topic 1,2 & 4 !



MaarKhoor said:


> @Slav Defence
> Bro,a member can make multiple entries? like two or three articles on different topics.



Technically you should be allowed to have multiple entries. Just one entry doesn't make sense !


----------



## WAJsal

Levina said:


> @WAJsal and @Slav Defence pls request admin to do something about it.


Should be fixed now, their is no limit. Unfortunately it happens every now and then.


Levina said:


> Oh so I guess the date is already over.


Read the OP again.


Levina said:


> I hope the best member wins. I do feel there's a paucity of good and *original* articles on the forum. I hope I get to read a lot of good articles.


I am coming up with a new method of judging these write-ups, though the last one was quite fair. This one will leave no room for complains.


Spectre said:


> I will be writing a series of article on following topics. I would be glad if I can collaborate with other posters to keep the articles neutral and balanced.
> 
> 1. Is Democracy over-rated
> 2. Should theological states exist?
> 3. End Game of India/Pakistan talks - Normalization or Peace
> 4. India and Japan - Rise of the right wing.
> 5. Can China and India co-exist as equals?
> 6. Can SAARC exist without Pakistan?
> 
> The articles would be derivative as much has been said and written on above subjects
> 
> Few speculative ones provided there is enough time
> 
> 1. Earth - 2116
> 2. Is earth on the dooms-day road?
> 3. India after Assasination of Narendra Modi
> 
> @Nihonjin1051 @WAJsal @Levina @nair @scorpionx
> 
> @Abingdonboy@Joe Shearer @Shotgunner51 @Chinese-Dragon
> 
> @Arryn @PARIKRAMA @MilSpec @Providence @Kashmiri Pandit


Goodluck, do not forget to tag and post it in senior section.


scorpionx said:


> Superb topics. I would love to participate in the discussions. I can safely say that the first two topics at least have every chance to turn into a quality and intellectual debate.


I would suggest you two to work together. Scorpion, you can help him make it better and add a few things. Do consider it. We would appreciate members working in teams. @Spectre .


Spectre said:


> I fear most times on PDF we keep on repeating the same things again and again as if on a loop.


You can do an analysis on Indian history, i will be completing political history part 2, be prepared for some competition .

@anant_s , hope we see something informative from you too. 
Good luck all.
regards

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Slav Defence

MaarKhoor said:


> @Slav Defence
> Bro,a member can make multiple entries? like two or three articles on different topics.



No.Entry should be only one article per poster. Also, check original post for the updates.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Slav Defence said:


> *Update:*
> _After having discussions with @WAJsal, we have decided to expand the topic of interest, but restricted to regional issues/world affairs. Now posters are allowed to highlight their own regional issues such as America's war against terrorism or Chinese-US game plans._



That is a great decision, Sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Slav Defence said:


> 20,JAN is the beginning of dawn


oh!
I thought you were talking about the last date


Slav Defence said:


> *Submission Date:*
> January 20,2015



Anyways, good for the participants. 


Slav Defence said:


> Now coming back to your suggestion, we will not do it because we will get their positive rating, which they deserve. Therefore, they must make their own posts


yes, it makes sense.

Chalo, all the best.


----------



## nair

I would work with you on this.... the first 2 one look very interesting and 3rd one of also a interesting one 



Spectre said:


> I will be writing a series of article on following topics. I would be glad if I can collaborate with other posters to keep the articles neutral and balanced.
> 
> 1. Is Democracy over-rated
> 2. Should theological states exist?
> 3. End Game of India/Pakistan talks - Normalization or Peace
> 4. India and Japan - Rise of the right wing.
> 5. Can China and India co-exist as equals?
> 6. Can SAARC exist without Pakistan?
> 
> The articles would be derivative as much has been said and written on above subjects
> 
> Few speculative ones provided there is enough time
> 
> 1. Earth - 2116
> 2. Is earth on the dooms-day road?
> 3. India after Assasination of Narendra Modi
> 
> @Nihonjin1051 @WAJsal @Levina @nair @scorpionx
> 
> @Abingdonboy@Joe Shearer @Shotgunner51 @Chinese-Dragon
> 
> @Arryn @PARIKRAMA @MilSpec @Providence @Kashmiri Pandit


----------



## Spectre

Off-topic: Since I dont have PM privilege - I am taking this thread as an opportunity to discuss my topic. Everyone is welcome to contribute and I would be grateful for your help.

@WAJsal and @Slav Defence sorry for hijacking this thread. Kindly excuse



nair said:


> I would work with you on this.... the first 2 one look very interesting and 3rd one of also a interesting one



Thanks. I have put across the preface covering how I would proceed and a brief history of democracy in senior section. Tomorrow night I would cover certain technical aspects regarding interpretation of democracy by different communities and different view points on how democracy should be realized. The thin lines between democracies in practice and other government system and how they overlap. Rights of Minorities in a democracy and how democracy contrasts with a liberal society.

I would be glad to have your thoughts on the above.

Day after tomorrow I would cover in detail European system, American system and the Indian system along with their pitfalls.

Lastly I ll give a conclusion about the dangers of applying the one size fits all solution. Types of hybrid systems and how they are perfectly viable depending on certain criteria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Spectre said:


> 1. Is Democracy over-rated
> 5. Can China and India co-exist as equals?
> 6. Can SAARC exist without Pakistan?
> 3. India after Assasination of Narendra Modi


Very interesting topics indeed. Would love to be a part of debate on such topics.


Levina said:


> If our mods promise to keep the trolls away then this is going to be one of the most interesting topics to debate on.


But then it wouldn't be fun or would it.


PARIKRAMA said:


> I am planning to write on a simple topic - "The World in 2016 – 7 Pillars holding the global growth"
> 
> Hope i can meet some expectations..


Do remember to tag me when you post the article mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Spectre said:


> Off-topic: Since I dont have PM privilege - I am taking this thread as an opportunity to discuss my topic. Everyone is welcome to contribute and I would be grateful for your help.
> 
> @WAJsal and @Slav Defence sorry for hijacking this thread. Kindly excuse
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have put across the preface covering how I would proceed and a brief history of democracy in senior section. Tomorrow night I would cover certain technical aspects regarding interpretation of democracy by different communities and different view points on how democracy should be realized. The thin lines between democracies in practice and other government system and how they overlap. Rights of Minorities in a democracy and how democracy contrasts with a liberal society.
> 
> I would be glad to have your thoughts on the above.
> 
> Day after tomorrow I would cover in detail European system, American system and the Indian system along with their pitfalls.
> 
> Lastly I ll give a conclusion about the dangers of applying the one size fits all solution. Types of hybrid systems and how they are perfectly viable depending on certain criteria.



Tried opening a PM but not able to Add your ID, will get the help of some mods to make it easy


----------



## WAJsal

@Spectre , follow @nair so that he can PM you. OR ease your settings.

@Slav Defence , another excellent contribution, take a look:
The World in 2016 – 7 Pillars holding the Global Growth | Page 2
@Slav Defence , unfortunately there is no reward this time around(though anything can happen). I would like to discuss the judging matter, make it absolutely fair in every regard, i have a brilliant idea.

@Technogaianist , 
Growing tension between Iran & Saudia, Middle East, Reasons, Beneficiaries and the Solutions

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Slav Defence

WAJsal said:


> @Spectre , follow @nair so that he can PM you. OR ease your settings.
> 
> @Slav Defence , another excellent contribution, take a look:
> The World in 2016 – 7 Pillars holding the Global Growth | Page 2
> @Slav Defence , unfortunately there is no reward this time around(though anything can happen). I would like to discuss the judging matter, make it absolutely fair in every regard, i have a brilliant idea.
> 
> @Technogaianist ,
> Growing tension between Iran & Saudia, Middle East, Reasons, Beneficiaries and the Solutions


Wajsal,
It is time to make up a list of all participants and their writeups. We have:

1-Maarkhoor
2-The Eagle
3-PARIKRAMA
4-Wajsal
5-Nihonjin
6-Daneshmand

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAJsal

Slav Defence said:


> Wajsal,
> It is time to make up a list of all participants and their writeups. We have:
> 
> 1-Maarkhoor
> 2-The Eagle
> 3-PARIKRAMA
> 4-Wajsal
> 5-Nihonjin
> 
> Regards


I will contact you regarding judging these write-ups, i have a brilliant idea. 
@Spectre and @nair are working on something together, please confirm. I would suggest you contact some other TT's to participate, it will be a good exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spectre

WAJsal said:


> I will contact you regarding judging these write-ups, i have a brilliant idea.
> @Spectre and @nair are working on something together, please confirm. I would suggest you contact some other TT's to participate, it will be a good exercise.



I had thought I would have something in a couple of days but that doesn't seem likely as I have come down with viral fever. So will get back to it in a couple of days.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Still writing. Hence my absence in the past 2 days. Btw, there is a huge history of competition between Riyadh and Tehran. Immense cultural and political dynamic here. 

Thanks my friends !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-123456

@Lure ,@TurAr you both should join the contest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

I guess no Iranian member has yet contributed on this subject. I will put something tomorrow or day after tomorrow if time and energy let me (before the end of this week in all probability). Nothing serious, just to make this noble effort by PDF management worthwhile and the forum well lubricated. The least I can do!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Daneshmand

Here is mine: https://defence.pk/threads/an-ontol...sh-sneeze-to-abdullahs-fear-of-snakes.419673/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Slav Defence

Daneshmand said:


> I guess no Iranian member has yet contributed on this subject. I will put something tomorrow or day after tomorrow if time and energy let me (before the end of this week in all probability). Nothing serious, just to make this noble effort by PDF management worthwhile and the forum well lubricated. The least I can do!


That is why I was tagging you.It would have been much better if our arab friends would have taken part as well.Let us show world that how does people of Iran look at the picture. 
@Falcon and others..

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salik

I may have some ideas but can't put them in professional manner. So i ll stick to my plain english. Afterall i am matric second division from Sargodha division: Jedi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Slav Defence said:


> That is why I was tagging you.It would have been much better if our arab friends would have taken part as well.Let us show world that how does people of Iran look at the picture.
> @Falcon and others..
> 
> regards



I welcome that. After all, this is the whole purpose of it!



Salik said:


> I may have some ideas but can't put them in professional manner. So i ll stick to my plain english. Afterall i am matric second division from Sargodha division: Jedi



You put your ideas down and let others decide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Salik said:


> I may have some ideas but can't put them in professional manner. So i ll stick to my plain english. Afterall i am matric second division from Sargodha division: Jedi



This shows very clearly that you are not paying attention to your studies.I am very honest with you.Do not downgrade yourself just because you were unable to pass with 1st division.Keep working hard and Inshallah you will excel in studies and in real life.Pay attention to your studies and do not suppress questions which are popping up in your mind as their presence proves your intelligence more than anything else.Have confidence in yourself.Manytimes, it's luck that kicks in

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Slav Defence said:


> Have confidence in yourself.Manytimes, it's luck that kicks in
> 
> regards



I think for a young person it is very important to try his/her hand in many different things, in order to discover himself/herself and what he/she is inherently good at. Writing should be one of those things. Who knows where life takes you. By not trying anything, a life would go wasted. Who knows what could have been discovered. What gem remained un-turned below the pile of rocks. One has to have the courage to disturb the rocks to get to the bottom of his/her abilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

Daneshmand said:


> I think for a young person it is very important to try his/her hand in many different things, in order to discover himself/herself and what he/she is inherently good at. Writing should be one of those things. Who knows where life takes you. By not trying anything, a life would go wasted. Who knows what could have been discovered. What gem remained un-turned below the pile of rocks. One has to have the courage to disturb the rocks to get to the bottom of his/her abilities.



Yes sir,I agree with you.Most importantly one should not give up ever into his/her life.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

a little late to share here, however my submission was as follows:

http://www.defence.pk/threads/growi...asons-beneficiaries-and-the-solutions.418902/

Thanks to @Slav Defence & @WAJsal Sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Slav Defence said:


> @jhungary @Arsalan @Icarus @fatman17 @WebMaster @Horus @Irfan Baloch @Secur @jaibi @Manticore @WAJsal @Nihonjin1051 @asad71 @Rashid Mahmood @Vauban @Manticore @AUSTERLITZ @nair @Technogaianist @balixd @araz @Daneshmand @AgNoStiC MuSliM @Levina @MastanKhan @Serpentine and please tag others...



2016 has just started and we are selecting poster of the year 2016. dosnt make sense with full 11 months to go.
the deadline should be reviewed and a realistic date finalized logically at the fag end of the year. even mags like TIME etc select their person of the year around October or November.
give posters enough time to write their articles.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Neutron

fatman17 said:


> 2016 has just started and we are selecting poster of the year 2016. dosnt make sense with full 11 months to go.
> the deadline should be reviewed and a realistic date finalized logically at the fag end of the year. even mags like TIME etc select their person of the year around October or November.
> give posters enough time to write their articles.



Adding to it, January 2016 is the right time to announce
poster of the Year 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

@Nihonjin1051 
How long would it take to you for finishing up your write-up?we are waiting for step 2


Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Slav Defence said:


> @Nihonjin1051
> How long would it take to you for finishing up your write-up?we are waiting for step 2
> 
> 
> Regards



Editing right now , bro. Shall post it tonight.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maarkhoor

Guys check this
@Nihonjin1051 @araz @fatman17 @nair @MilSpec

https://defence.pk/threads/mard-e-momin-mard-e-haq-and-the-zia-ul-haq.420535/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

Think Big....Z.A Bhutto
@Slav Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Update:
The last day of submission is Saturday Feb 13th,2016.After that,no more further submissions will be accepted.


Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

Slav Defence said:


> Update:
> The last day of submission is Saturday Feb 6th,2016.After that,no more further submissions will be accepted.
> 
> 
> Regards



In other words, last date is _today_. Nice _short _notice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> In other words, last date is _today_. Nice _short _notice.


It was ,but I was just pmed for extension at gmail.So date has been extended to Feb 13th,2016 

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

Slav Defence said:


> It was ,but I was just pmed for extension at gmail.So date has been extended to Feb 13th,2016
> 
> Regards



Doesn't matter to me at all, but those still planning to participate would find the relaxation useful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

@Slav Defence
I think its time to announce the winner..

If you could count my vote pls add it to @WAJsal and @The Eagle @Daneshmand (my choice for top 3) with consolation prize to @Neutron

A special high five for @MaarKhoor too for splendid efforts.. He is a good writer no doubt...

If i may suggest, to encourage much wider participation, can you check with say @WebMaster and see if there could be more internal recognition.. Say like medals in place of dual flags..or anything else which shows them as winners of pdf contests.. Its a recognition after all.. Its like saying look at a uniform.. the person may have high rank but medals also proves his valor.. thus, a internal recognition system for such efforts.. Something visible when we read the posts of such persons reflecting such recognitions...

The medal in a manner is for internal contests winner and will encourage more such participants.. Perhaps a sub section for all contest related stuff so that more members can participate and we can get lot more wider view points..

Would also request some more contests from pure military professional perspective to encourage the likes of @jhungary @Khafee @Vauban @Taygibay @Icarus @Irfan Baloch kind of big wigs to contribute which will help us also enhance our own knowledge and learning stuff from their own field experiences..

If possible i would also request you to encourage more TTA's to participate or an exclusive event for them too.. There are lot of solid brains here from multiple geographies.. We should use their knowledge and share it to know more.. i think barring @Daneshmand @Neutron @Nihonjin1051 no one participated...So we have not tapped our best brain works yet..

Apologies in advance if i am out of line with this post.. Just wanted to give a small feedback to encourage and see more knowledge being shared via different contests..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WAJsal

PARIKRAMA said:


> @Slav Defence
> I think its time to announce the winner..
> 
> If you could count my vote pls add it to @WAJsal and @The Eagle @Daneshmand (my choice for top 3) with consolation prize to @Neutron
> 
> A special high five for @MaarKhoor too for splendid efforts.. He is a good writer no doubt...
> 
> If i may suggest, to encourage much wider participation, can you check with say @WebMaster and see if there could be more internal recognition.. Say like medals in place of dual flags..or anything else which shows them as winners of pdf contests.. Its a recognition after all.. Its like saying look at a uniform.. the person may have high rank but medals also proves his valor.. thus, a internal recognition system for such efforts.. Something visible when we read the posts of such persons reflecting such recognitions...
> 
> The medal in a manner is for internal contests winner and will encourage more such participants.. Perhaps a sub section for all contest related stuff so that more members can participate and we can get lot more wider view points..
> 
> Would also request some more contests from pure military professional perspective to encourage the likes of @jhungary @Khafee @Vauban @Taygibay @Icarus @Irfan Baloch kind of big wigs to contribute which will help us also enhance our own knowledge and learning stuff from their own field experiences..
> 
> If possible i would also request you to encourage more TTA's to participate or an exclusive event for them too.. There are lot of solid brains here from multiple geographies.. We should use their knowledge and share it to know more.. i think barring @Daneshmand @Neutron @Nihonjin1051 no one participated...So we have not tapped our best brain works yet..
> 
> Apologies in advance if i am out of line with this post.. Just wanted to give a small feedback to encourage and see more knowledge being shared via different contests..


I guess @Slav Defence must be planning something, don't think he will forget anything. 

For me you and @Daneshmand win by a mile, especially Daneshmands write-up was fantastic; what you did was something different and quite informative in itself. Followed by a great effort made by @The Eagle .... 
Good effort by all.

Thank you, but i did not participate to win. Just some healthy competition. 
regards

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Eagle

@WAJsal @PARIKRAMA 

Thanks for appreciation.... much obliged...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

WAJsal said:


> I guess @Slav Defence must be planning something, don't think he will forget anything.
> 
> For me you and @Daneshmand win by a mile, especially Daneshmands write-up was fantastic; what you did was something different and quite informative in itself. Followed by a great effort made by @The Eagle ....
> Good effort by all.
> 
> Thank you, but i did not participate to win. Just some healthy competition.
> regards



Indeed my best bro,you are correct.Basically, I want more to avail this opportunity.Therefore last date of submission is Wednesday, feb 17.After that, no matter how much posters will send request...I am not gonna accept.It is done because last time a poster requested after the passage of submission date.


Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Maarkhoor

WAJsal said:


> For me you and @Daneshmand win by a mile, especially Daneshmands write-up was fantastic


So the winners announced unofficially..
1- @Daneshmand
2- @PARIKRAMA
3- @The Eagle

Congrats in advance

But @WAJsal
Bro when me and @The Eagle submitted our articles, topic is fixed and we wrote accordingly. Me the first one to submit my entry...Anyways every time is a next time....And for sure I didn't participate to win...


@Slav Defence bro
I urge you to announce frequent write up completions to keep the writers in good shape...some say brain is also a muscle and good exercise makes it big...

regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

MaarKhoor said:


> So the winners announced



I don't think so yet.. however, i shared back there only to weigh my observation and writing though I am way behind because there are much seniors like you and others, shared the worth reading and knowledgeable articles those helped me to learn a lot.

To me, wining here is not the subject but the response by way of appreciation is much obliged and I am honoured. 

So also, the appreciation and support i had, much encouraged me and decorated as well. 

I am thankful to the all seniors and other members as well for the support and appreciation.

@Slav Defence Sir, thanks for your help and support to encourage me for a write-up through an amendment in criteria as well.

However, waiting for results...  (Not about my article but indeed among the seniors)

@WAJsal @PARIKRAMA @Daneshmand @Neutron @Nihonjin1051 and others.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Slav Defence

The Eagle said:


> I don't think so yet.. however, i shared back there only to weigh my observation and writing though I am way behind because there are much seniors like you and others, shared the worth reading and knowledgeable articles those helped me to learn a lot.
> 
> To me, wining here is not the subject but the response by way of appreciation is much obliged and I am honoured.
> 
> So also, the appreciation and support i had, much encouraged me and decorated as well.
> 
> I am thankful to the all seniors and other members as well for the support and appreciation.
> 
> @Slav Defence Sir, thanks for your help and support to encourage me for a write-up through an amendment in criteria as well.
> 
> However, waiting for results...  (Not about my article but indeed among the seniors)
> 
> @WAJsal @PARIKRAMA @Daneshmand @Neutron @Nihonjin1051 and others.....


My friend,
The main objective behind initiating such program is to bring refreshment and excitement in this dull environment. Also, to encourage posters to develop their thinking and research skills so that our laymen become equipped with every tool to raise their children with better training and knowledge hence making a difference.
The fact is that all of you are winner. All of you have won the day you dared to look and represent world with your own perspective. I encourage my friends to stop looking at what media shows or suggests. Rather than that, listen your own voice ,raise your pen and spread what is need of an hour rather than what those funded mindsets says.
I @Horus ,@WebMaster and entire management are aiming to make you people understand your skills and to utilize them.Remember, you are free soul and answerable to nobody except Allah(SWT).
This message is also for individuals of other countries. Join your hands with us to bring a new era of critical thinking, hence marching towards peace, sense of responsibility hence eliminating these boundaries of racism and blind hate towards each other.


Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maarkhoor

Slav Defence said:


> My friend,
> The main objective behind initiating such program is to bring refreshment and excitement in this dull environment. Also, to encourage posters to develop their thinking and research skills so that our laymen become equipped with every tool to raise their children with better training and knowledge hence making a difference.
> The fact is that all of you are winner. All of you have won the day you dared to look and represent world with your own perspective. I encourage my friends to stop looking at what media shows or suggests. Rather than that, listen your own voice ,raise your pen and spread what is need of an hour rather than what those funded mindsets says.
> I @Horus ,@WebMaster and entire management are aiming to make you people understand your skills and to utilize them.Remember, you are free soul and answerable to nobody except Allah(SWT).
> This message is also for individuals of other countries. Join your hands with us to bring a new era of critical thinking, hence marching towards peace, sense of responsibility hence eliminating these boundaries of racism and blind hate towards each other.
> 
> 
> Regards


hats off Bro what a wonderful thinking...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Slav Defence said:


> Remember, you are free soul and answerable to nobody except Allah(SWT).



Agreed without any doubt...... Sir

Indeed intention behind such contests are to bring forward the things based upon reality and truthful. Hats off for the aim and efforts by PDF team that results are fruitful.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARIKRAMA

TBH yes @Slav Defence is right that every participant is a winner here.. 
Slav Sir, your words and views here are indeed very noble.. Thats why i had requested more such contests which i believe even @MaarKhoor is also requesting.. We should keep our might of pens alive surely and spread the seeds of knowledge for opening our eyes and enlightening ourselves...

and thanks @MaarKhoor for the encouragement.. 

My whole aim was to appreciate many new things which i learned from the works of all the participants and also to see how i can keep the small flame of a "child like curiosity to know new things" inside me alive... Perhaps i am being too selfish and thats why i am encouraging a recognition system to get the young minds who are logging into PDF or reading through pages to sign up and contribute... Their views, their voices, the path to knowledge and enlightenment is the only way we can make borders a physical object and encourage a mutually peaceful survival and respect for everyone across the globe..

I hope PDFians are kept busy with such efforts by the esteemed managements side folks..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

WAJsal said:


> I guess @Slav Defence must be planning something, don't think he will forget anything.
> 
> For me you and @Daneshmand win by a mile, especially Daneshmands write-up was fantastic; what you did was something different and quite informative in itself. Followed by a great effort made by @The Eagle ....
> Good effort by all.
> 
> Thank you, but i did not participate to win. Just some healthy competition.
> regards





MaarKhoor said:


> So the winners announced unofficially..
> 1- @Daneshmand
> 2- @PARIKRAMA
> 3- @The Eagle
> 
> Congrats in advance
> 
> But @WAJsal
> Bro when me and @The Eagle submitted our articles, topic is fixed and we wrote accordingly. Me the first one to submit my entry...Anyways every time is a next time....And for sure I didn't participate to win...
> 
> 
> @Slav Defence bro
> I urge you to announce frequent write up completions to keep the writers in good shape...some say brain is also a muscle and good exercise makes it big...
> 
> regards,



Thank you for your kindness!

Brought back school memories. What days they were.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## I.R.A

Slav Defence said:


> Also, to encourage posters to develop their thinking and research skills so that our laymen *become equipped with every tool to raise their children with better training* and knowledge hence making a difference.



I mean no disrespect neither I doubt your intentions but please can you elaborate this piece a bit? This seems like some misplaced goal to me and something that sounds hollow that has been typed just for the sake of it.

If it was me I would suggest you people to take a leap and progress a bit, if you want to spread awareness take some concrete steps, for the time being you are only known to people who have access to internet and are mostly students. If it was me with this much membership and following and if I wanted to contribute to society building I would do something on ground, preferably arrange seminars or take initiatives like keep the area clean, donation movements, arrange visits to schools, I would encourage and make contacts with people who are already taking steps in the right direction etc that way you would truly be known and may be one day society will really think of you as someone who contributes to raising their children better.

You have so many members here who boast about being at higher positions or have relatives at higher positions, did you ever think of visiting APS, Bacha Khan University or any terror struck place?. I am sorry mere write ups on a defense forum don't add any value to a society that is corrupt to the core and is massively illiterate.

@MastanKhan @Khafee you people could encourage PDF that it is time for them to be part of news on tv channels and seen on ground with PDF banners?

@Zibago what do you say?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

Color_Less_Sky said:


> I mean no disrespect neither I doubt your intentions but please can you elaborate this piece a bit? This seems like some misplaced goal to me and something that sounds hollow that has been typed just for the sake of it.
> 
> If it was me I would suggest you people to take a leap and progress a bit, if you want to spread awareness take some concrete steps, for the time being you are only known to people who have access to internet and are mostly students. If it was me with this much membership and following and if I wanted to contribute to society building I would do something on ground, preferably arrange seminars or take initiatives like keep the area clean, donation movements, arrange visits to schools, I would encourage and make contacts with people who are already taking steps in the right direction etc that way you would truly be known and may be one day society will really think of you as someone who contributes to raising their children better.
> 
> You have so many members here who boast about being at higher positions or have relatives at higher positions, did you ever think of visiting APS, Bacha Khan University or any terror struck place?. I am sorry mere write ups on a defense forum don't add any value to a society that is corrupt to the core and is massively illiterate.
> 
> @MastanKhan @Khafee you people could encourage PDF that it is time for them to be part of news on tv channels and seen on ground with PDF banners?
> 
> @Zibago what do you say?



My friend, it is really easy to say but very difficult to implement.You need funds to travel and a lot more.
However, PDF members do meet up every year to one of the countries they are living. Pakistan defence was earlier collaborated with PKKH and had also participated at some seminar (ask Horus).
So, till then our struggles are succeeding it is our responsibility to use our bandwidth for helping our friends to become able to look at world with their own perspective.
You just don't come and do everything. You do things with provided limitations hence making a difference-assemble small contributions and make bigger picture. This is how you change the world.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## I.R.A

Slav Defence said:


> My friend, it is really to say but very difficult to implement.You need funds to travel and a lot more.
> However, PDF members do meet up every year to one of the countries they are living. Pakistan defence was earlier collaborated with PKKH and had also participated at some seminar (ask Horus).
> So, till then our struggles are succeeding it is our responsibility to use our bandwidth for helping our friends to become able to look at world with their own perspective.
> You just don't come and do everything. You do things with provided limitations hence making a difference-assemble small contributions and make bigger picture. This is how you change the world.
> 
> Regards



What is PKKH "Pakistan Ka Khuda Hafiz"?

My friend there comes a time when you need to grow, you need to take steps to realize your full potential. Thinking I am small and will remain small is not going to help much. Don't forget Edhi would have remained Edhi if he hadn't dare become Edhi foundation he took the step and people joined him to help become Edhi foundation. Anyways you would know better and I am sorry to use this thread for some off topic thoughts. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan

Slav Defence said:


> @jhungary @Arsalan @Icarus @fatman17 @WebMaster @Horus @Irfan Baloch @Secur @jaibi @Manticore @WAJsal @Nihonjin1051 @asad71 @Rashid Mahmood @Vauban @Manticore @AUSTERLITZ @nair @Technogaianist @balixd @araz @Daneshmand @AgNoStiC MuSliM @Levina @MastanKhan @Serpentine and please tag others...



Hi,

Thank you for tagging----I used up all my resource between July and december last year---.



Color_Less_Sky said:


> I mean no disrespect neither I doubt your intentions but please can you elaborate this piece a bit? This seems like some misplaced goal to me and something that sounds hollow that has been typed just for the sake of it.
> 
> If it was me I would suggest you people to take a leap and progress a bit, if you want to spread awareness take some concrete steps, for the time being you are only known to people who have access to internet and are mostly students. If it was me with this much membership and following and if I wanted to contribute to society building I would do something on ground, preferably arrange seminars or take initiatives like keep the area clean, donation movements, arrange visits to schools, I would encourage and make contacts with people who are already taking steps in the right direction etc that way you would truly be known and may be one day society will really think of you as someone who contributes to raising their children better.
> 
> You have so many members here who boast about being at higher positions or have relatives at higher positions, did you ever think of visiting APS, Bacha Khan University or any terror struck place?. I am sorry mere write ups on a defense forum don't add any value to a society that is corrupt to the core and is massively illiterate.
> 
> @MastanKhan @Khafee you people could encourage PDF that it is time for them to be part of news on tv channels and seen on ground with PDF banners?
> 
> @Zibago what do you say?



Hi,

Such a resource and totally wasted---. This massive website has done nothing for the image of pakistan---and that is the hallmark of shame for the manager's of this website---.

Was it out of incompetence---cowardice---or it was never on the agenda.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

Color_Less_Sky said:


> What is PKKH "Pakistan Ka Khuda Hafiz"?
> 
> My friend there comes a time when you need to grow, you need to take steps to realize your full potential. Thinking I am small and will remain small is not going to help much. Don't forget Edhi would have remained Edhi if he hadn't dare become Edhi foundation he took the step and people joined him to help become Edhi foundation. Anyways you would know better and I am sorry to use this thread for some off topic thoughts. Thanks.


I am not saying that we are small people.I am saying that you require funds and man power for bigger tasks to execute.
I am however, doing stuff with my limitations and as our friends did earlier ( few of them left).
If you are up with better idea or greater picture and you think that you could utilize this far better way then simply talk to site administrators, especially Horus. Might be he will somehow get some arrangement for this.
Alright, enough of this talk.Let us not distract from main topic.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Irfan Baloch

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for tagging----I used up all my resource between July and december last year---.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Such a resource and totally wasted---. This massive website has done nothing for the image of pakistan---and that is the hallmark of shame for the manager's of this website---.
> 
> Was it out of incompetence---cowardice---or it was never on the agenda.


this is a subjective opinion. if there is a disagreement with stated goals then there is room for disagreement with your comment. 
this site remains one of the best goto on the web in the context of everything current happening inside and around Pakistan.
so I disagree with the word total waste. 
does it need improvements? definitely . managers of the website can only maintain the decorum its up to the posters to provide quality content to improve its stature and in turn salvage the image of Pakistan. 
without sounding anymore apologetic for this forum. as a contributor I am always rowing against the tide due to the events outside our control inside Pakistan whatever people, government or establishment does or doesnt do.

what I tell myself is do my bit in terms of representing Pakistani point of view haters are gonna hate we keep rolllin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MastanKhan

Irfan Baloch said:


> this is a subjective opinion. if there is a disagreement with stated goals then there is room for disagreement with your comment.
> this site remains one of the best goto on the web in the context of everything current happening inside and around Pakistan.
> so I disagree with the word total waste.
> does it need improvements? definitely . managers of the website can only maintain the decorum its up to the posters to provide quality content to improve its stature and in turn salvage the image of Pakistan.
> without sounding anymore apologetic for this forum. as a contributor I am always rowing against the tide due to the events outside our control inside Pakistan whatever people, government or establishment does or doesnt do.
> 
> what I tell myself is do my bit in terms of representing Pakistani point of view haters are gonna hate we keep rolllin




Hi Irfan,

The first pleateau is of recognition---this site reached that a long time ago---.

After that---it has fizzled out and the needle has not moved from the position that it got stuck at.

At this time---pakistani newspapers---and TV media would have had multiple members representing defence.pk on their newspapers---and live interviews---.

I still have not been able to dig out what this website means to Farouqui for a cause nationale---because he has done shi-tty little for that.

Is this site generating money for him---I don't know---but some say it does----.

So---let us not strut around for this chicken sh-it representation for pakistan on the world forum---and let us be real in admitting that our PETTY VISIONS of grandeur and righteousness have kept this site for making a recognizable dent in the media world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

MastanKhan said:


> Hi Irfan,
> 
> The first pleateau is of recognition---this site reached that a long time ago---.
> 
> After that---it has fizzled out and the needle has not moved from the position that it got stuck at.
> 
> At this time---pakistani newspapers---and TV media would have had multiple members representing defence.pk on their newspapers---and live interviews---.
> 
> I still have not been able to dig out what this website means to Farouqui for a cause nationale---because he has done shi-tty little for that.
> 
> Is this site generating money for him---I don't know---but some say it does----.
> 
> *So---let us not strut around for this chicken sh-it representation for pakistan on the world forum---and let us be real in admitting that our PETTY VISIONS of grandeur and righteousness have kept this site for making a recognizable dent in the media world*.


Amen to that lets share few ideas and do a pilot on this. I already sent few ideas to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## friendly_troll96

MastanKhan said:


> Hi Irfan,
> 
> The first pleateau is of recognition---this site reached that a long time ago---.
> 
> After that---it has fizzled out and the needle has not moved from the position that it got stuck at.
> 
> At this time---pakistani newspapers---and TV media would have had multiple members representing defence.pk on their newspapers---and live interviews---.
> 
> I still have not been able to dig out what this website means to Farouqui for a cause nationale---because he has done shi-tty little for that.
> 
> Is this site generating money for him---I don't know---but some say it does----.
> 
> So---let us not strut around for this chicken sh-it representation for pakistan on the world forum---and let us be real in admitting that our PETTY VISIONS of grandeur and righteousness have kept this site for making a recognizable dent in the media world.


This!
@Shamain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for tagging----I used up all my resource between July and december last year---.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Such a resource and totally wasted---. This massive website has done nothing for the image of pakistan---and that is the hallmark of shame for the manager's of this website---.
> 
> Was it out of incompetence---cowardice---or it was never on the agenda.


How delusional.

A forum whether supporting by 1000 members or a million will do nothing for the image of Pakistan. Why? Because the people in power could could care less what some users are posting on the web. We are nothing but a tiny decibel in what is progressively becoming a huge stage to yell at one another. Do you think successful people in power around the world care one bit about what i am typing right now?

You think the media with their hidden agendas will change anything? Media wants to sell viewership. That's the only goal. Turn on the TV and tell me what you see. Hysteria, shouting matches, fights, vulgarity. Breaking news here, breaking news there etc. etc.

You want to change the image of Pakistan? Go to school, get higher education, become an executive, invent something. Simply put, be successful. After you've done that, make your kids do the same thing. Tell them they are banned from driving a taxi or working at a gas station or 7/11.

That will change the image of Pakistan. Not some time pass forum on the internet.

Who won btw?  @Slav Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

A.M. said:


> You want to change the image of Pakistan? Go to school, get higher education, become an executive, invent something. Simply put, be successful. After you've done that, make your kids do the same thing. Tell them they are banned from driving a taxi or working at a gas station or 7/11. @Slav Defence



That is what Ashkenazim did: http://web.mit.edu/fustflum/documents/papers/AshkenaziIQ.jbiosocsci.pdf

What you are planning to do? Taking over the world?


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Daneshmand said:


> What you are planning to do? Taking over the world?


That's my plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

A.M. said:


> How delusional.
> 
> A forum whether supporting by 1000 members or a million will do nothing for the image of Pakistan. Why? Because the people in power could could care less what some users are posting on the web. We are nothing but a tiny decibel in what is progressively becoming a huge stage to yell at one another. Do you think successful people in power around the world care one bit about what i am typing right now?
> 
> You think the media with their hidden agendas will change anything? Media wants to sell viewership. That's the only goal. Turn on the TV and tell me what you see. Hysteria, shouting matches, fights, vulgarity. Breaking news here, breaking news there etc. etc.
> 
> You want to change the image of Pakistan? Go to school, get higher education, become an executive, invent something. Simply put, be successful. After you've done that, make your kids do the same thing. Tell them they are banned from driving a taxi or working at a gas station or 7/11.
> 
> That will change the image of Pakistan. Not some time pass forum on the internet.
> 
> Who won btw?  @Slav Defence




Sir,

If you want to stay an idiot---that is your choice----. 

You sound like the Sindh chief minister----who thinks he is doing a great job---well according to his standards.


----------



## EagleEyes

MastanKhan said:


> Sir,
> 
> If you want to stay an idiot---that is your choice----.
> 
> You sound like the Sindh chief minister----who thinks he is doing a great job---well according to his standards.



So you are back again with the same rhetoric... 

PDF is a platform for everyone, why don't you take the driving seat and start with what you want to do? I would be happy to help.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Slav Defence

A.M. said:


> How delusional.
> 
> A forum whether supporting by 1000 members or a million will do nothing for the image of Pakistan. Why? Because the people in power could could care less what some users are posting on the web. We are nothing but a tiny decibel in what is progressively becoming a huge stage to yell at one another. Do you think successful people in power around the world care one bit about what i am typing right now?
> 
> You think the media with their hidden agendas will change anything? Media wants to sell viewership. That's the only goal. Turn on the TV and tell me what you see. Hysteria, shouting matches, fights, vulgarity. Breaking news here, breaking news there etc. etc.
> 
> You want to change the image of Pakistan? Go to school, get higher education, become an executive, invent something. Simply put, be successful. After you've done that, make your kids do the same thing. Tell them they are banned from driving a taxi or working at a gas station or 7/11.
> 
> That will change the image of Pakistan. Not some time pass forum on the internet.
> 
> Who won btw?  @Slav Defence


Today is the last day of submission. After that entries are closed

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan

WebMaster said:


> So you are back again with the same rhetoric...
> 
> PDF is a platform for everyone, why don't you take the driving seat and start with what you want to do? I would be happy to help.



Hi,

Thank you very much. Introduction to some media outlets---major newspaper like dawn---etc etc etc---in the U S like L A TIMES---N Y TIMES---WASHINGTON TIMES---contact some major news papers and tell them you have members who would want to contribute---.

But what do you mean by ' back again '---I never left the arena---maybe a little hiatus here or there.

What are you at now---- close to 60000 members on this board----this must have some kind of voice.

And also on the main page of the forum---as in past---we had the total number of members on the board and new members for the day---that would be important---to see those numbers---that is a wow moment.

And it is not 'rhetoric'---it is for real---let us do something.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

The site has done what it can to present a better image of Pakistan, it has in fact changed the opinion of many regarding Pakistan and Pakistanis. I can tag many members, mostly Indians who thought of Pakistanis differently; this site has provided a platform for people around the world to get to know each other. I would say PDF has done a lot to portray a positive image of Pakistan. In fact, some members have been inspired enough to have wished to come to Pakistan (and some have). It is incorrect to say PDF has done nothing, it is up to us the members to portray a better image of Pakistan on PDF. 
Lot more can be done. 
regards

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mentee

MastanKhan said:


> PETTY VISIONS of grandeur and righteousness


Love you---for the favour Sir------was feeling the same da*n humbug day in and day out but could not express it----thank you for speaking my thoughts


----------



## A.M.

MastanKhan said:


> Sir,
> 
> If you want to stay an idiot---that is your choice----.
> 
> You sound like the Sindh chief minister----who thinks he is doing a great job---well according to his standards.


Interesting reply.

Look up the name Sri Srinivasan, he will do more for the brand image of India than any of your stupid ideas, even if they were replicated twenty times over.

One person will change the thinking of millions of people in the US.



Daneshmand said:


> That is what Ashkenazim did: http://web.mit.edu/fustflum/documents/papers/AshkenaziIQ.jbiosocsci.pdf
> 
> What you are planning to do? Taking over the world?


My hope is that in a few decades we have AIPAC type Pakistani organizations around the world furthering our interests. AIPAC wasn't founded by article writers, it was founded by successful people who found other successful people with similar backgrounds.

You don't have to like the way a game is played. You just have to do it better than it's been done before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

WAJsal said:


> The site has done what it can to present a better image of Pakistan, it has in fact changed the opinion of many regarding Pakistan and Pakistanis. I can tag many members, mostly Indians who thought of Pakistanis differently; this site has provided a platform for people around the world to get to know each other. I would say PDF has done a lot to portray a positive image of Pakistan. In fact, some members have been inspired enough to have wished to come to Pakistan (and some have). It is incorrect to say PDF has done nothing, it is up to us the members to portray a better image of Pakistan on PDF.
> Lot more can be done.
> regards




Hi,

This site has done a great job---but WAY BELOW ITS POTENTIAL----. Just by looking at the number of members---as I could in the past----it meant that the presence of this forum is substantial---.

But then on the same note---the utility of the forum has not been substantial---it has not been upto par---and that is because---most of the Think Tank members---moderators---super mods are pakistan based----have no management experience in foreign countries---have not worked in any mega corporations as managers and above--- do not know how to talk to the american public----.

So---basically have co clue how much of a power they have at hand---and what to do with it---.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neutron

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> This site has done a great job---but WAY BELOW ITS POTENTIAL----. Just by looking at the number of members---as I could in the past----it meant that the presence of this forum is substantial---.
> 
> But then on the same note---the utility of the forum has not been substantial---it has not been upto par---and that is because---most of the Think Tank members---moderators---super mods are pakistan based----have no management experience in foreign countries---have not worked in any mega corporations as managers and above--- do not know how to talk to the american public----.
> 
> So---basically have co clue how much of a power they have at hand---and what to do with it---.



You are one of the senior most members on this forum. If there is something unique in your mind share your plan freely. Lets see how much feasible it is and tell us what we all can do to support your idea as @webmater already offered you to take a lead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Neutron said:


> You are one of the senior most members on this forum. If there is something unique in your mind share your plan freely. Lets see how much feasible it is and tell us what we all can do to support your idea as @webmater already offered you to take a lead



Hi,

Is this post a joke or what-----!


----------



## Neutron

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is this post a joke or what-----!



No its not a joke....... it is your POV , that website performance is below its potential and now move forward and share feasible plan to meet tangible results.we are here to appreciate and support your critical thinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Neutron said:


> No its not a joke....... it is your POV , that website performance is below its potential and now move forward and share feasible plan to meet tangible results.we are here to appreciate and support your critical thinking.



Hi,

You are here to support me that I help establish 10 plus years ago---ain't that a joke.




WebMaster said:


> So you are back again with the same rhetoric...
> 
> PDF is a platform for everyone, why don't you take the driving seat and start with what you want to do? I would be happy to help.



Show some respect son----I have been here 10 + years---. I know it is very difficult for you---but learn to show some respect for what I have helped you gain---.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neutron

Sir
10 plus years ago.....  your sense of humour is not bad or too bad, it is upto the reader
i will wait for something concrete / feasible plan to improve or it is just a rehtoric ? 
*


MastanKhan said:



Hi,

You are here to support me that I help establish 10 plus years ago---ain't that a joke.




Show some respect son----I have been here 10 + years---. I know it is very difficult for you---but learn to show some respect for what I have helped you gain---.

Click to expand...


Cool down there is nothing offensive in that post. Lets not continue with off topic debates on this thread. I suggest you to create new threaď to discuss your idea.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

*Update:*

@Neutron @PARIKRAMA @WAJsal @MaarKhoor @The Eagle @Daneshmand @Spectre and those participants whom I missed.Please note down instructions below:

1-Post ''link'' of write-ups in this thread.
2-Write down a note consisting of few lines, in which you have to insist the audience that why you deserve to win this title.
3-PM me all those notes.I am adding you all in PM.
4-Those notes will be then made public, so that they could get convinced and vote for you.
5-Winners shall be announced after public's choice and jury's review.
6-Jury's panel will make sure that well reputed participants are selected.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Maarkhoor

Dear @Slav Defence Bro
My entry
Arab-Iran growing tensions: Possible solution?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Neutron

Slav Defence said:


> *Update:*
> @Neutron @PARIKRAMA @WAJsal @MaarKhoor @The Eagle @Daneshmand @Spectre and those participants whom I missed.Please note down instructions below:
> 
> 1-Post ''link'' of write-ups in this thread.
> 2-Write down a note consisting of few lines, in which you have to insist the audience that why you deserve to be win this title.
> 3-PM me all those notes.I am adding you all in PM.
> 4-Those notes will be then made public, so that they could get convinced and vote for you.
> 5-Winners shall be announced after public's choice and jury's review.
> 6-Jury's panel will make sure that well reputed participants are selected.
> 
> regards



I would like to take this opportunity to congratulate all participants for excellent write-ups. They all are well reputed participants. My sane enemies, (fighting below nuclear threshold  ) @PARIKRAMA and @Spectre are excellent contributors on this forum. Guys keep it up and keep on contributing positively.
And our friend from Iran @Daneshmand ...... Iran was the first country to recognize Pakistan as an independent state after its inception in August 1947.
Thank you for your support and thank you for your presence here on this forum. Godspeed.
@The Eagle Really impressive. you are great friend and congratulations for excellent contribution
@MaarKhoor , i love Maarkhor because i hate snakes. Keep it up and congratulatios for excellent write ups.
and finally sir @WAJsal i am your fan..... i think you are God gifted...raaaz kaya ha......Dry fruit of nothren areas?  Congrats for brilliant threads and best wishes for future goals. 

.........................................................................................................................................................

Given that, what's done is done and every done is well done. Evaluate the present and think about future. I avoided history of Arab Iran conflict to avoid repetition and evaluated the prevailing foreign policy dynamics of two major global powerhouses of the world US and China to craft foreign policy option for Pakistan.
My entry 
Arab Iran Stand-off

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cherokee

mmera naam kahaa hai


----------



## The Eagle

Neutron said:


> I would like to take this opportunity to congratulate all participants for excellent write-ups. They all are well reputed participants. My sane enemies, (fighting below nuclear threshold  ) @PARIKRAMA and @Spectre are excellent contributors on this forum. Guys keep it up and keep on contributing positively.
> And our friend from Iran @Daneshmand ...... Iran was the first country to recognize Pakistan as an independent state after its inception in August 1947.
> Thank you for your support and thank you for your presence here on this forum. Godspeed.
> @The Eagle Really impressive. you are great friend and congratulations for excellent contribution
> @MaarKhoor , i love Maarkhor because i hate snakes. Keep it up and congratulatios for excellent write ups.
> and finally sir @WAJsal i am your fan..... i think you are God gifted...raaaz kaya ha......Dry fruit of nothren areas?  Congrats for brilliant threads and best wishes for future goals.
> 
> .........................................................................................................................................................
> 
> Given that, what's done is done and every done is well done. Evaluate the present and think about future. I avoided history of Arab Iran conflict to avoid repetition and evaluated the prevailing foreign policy dynamics of two major global powerhouses of the world US and China to craft foreign policy option for Pakistan.
> My entry
> Arab Iran Stand-off



Thank you so much and indeed it was you and other senior and well reputed members that interests me for participation. Your support and sharing will always encourage and help learning.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daneshmand

An 'ontology' of Iran-Saudi "rivalry": From Churchill's snobbish sneeze to Abdullah's fear of snakes

I enjoy writing so more than anything it gave me pleasure to write for PDF. 

But other reasons also played to the decision to write, for one at least one person from Iran had to take part in debate since it would have been disrespectful if the PDF management chooses such a topic and then no Iranian writes anything, so I told other Iranians in Iran Chill Thread that I will do it from their side. 

Another reason was to clarify the reality of the situation and counter the constant propaganda in media, in which a damaging narrative is being continuously pumped out, in the hope that it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy perpetuating itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Slav Defence

Vote your favoraite candidate to win

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

@Slav Defence 

Sir if you could, please update the thread with the the link of his Post please


----------

